# middle water column fishing



## pipelines182 (Apr 17, 2014)

So I'm new to pier fishing. I spent three days on the Navarre Pier early this week and I noticed a few things. It seemed that everyone that was fishing for larger fish with bait were free lining at the surface. I assumed everyone was king fishing, but why wasn't a single person fishing the middle of the water column or at the bottom? I saw multiple schools of fish swim past that would boil at the surface but then dive down to the middle of the column, so I would think the middle would be pretty productive. I did end up putting a fish finder rig on and out fished my surface bait 4 to 1.

On a side note, the amount of bull reds out there is ridiculous! We landed four between 34 and 45 inches but lost a bunch of others to the pier, I didn't have a live pinfish last more than 20 minutes at the bottom at any point in time. I even put a big live hard tail down there for fun and had a huge pig take it within minutes.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

How was the water looking? GT


----------



## pipelines182 (Apr 17, 2014)

Still dark on Wednesday, but clearing up. Saw two cobia hooked and one landed on Tuesday, two kings hooked and one landed Wednesday. Wednesday was looking pretty good, not a lot of sharks or dolphins and I was seeing a lot of bait moving in , the rain ran me off early unfortunately.


----------

